# sneezing and red stuff around nose?



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

That means resperatory infection, right? One of my rats sneezes and has red stuff around his nose.... I just got him saturday. If the red stuff is like... oozy and snotty, is that it? Because it's kinda dried and crusty looking and it's around the outer part of his nose, not really around his nostrils.... any help please? I'm a little worried.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Porphyrin is the red stuff... I think I spelled that right. Anyway. Yes, that's often what it indicates. However it can also indicate stress, such as moving to a new home. It would probably be best to get him checked, though.


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay, thanks. I've located a small animal/exotic animal vet, but it's 1 hour away.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If he seems to be okay otherwise, eating and drinking well, energetic and playful, etc, then it could be okay to wait and see if he's sick or just a bit stressed. But rats can turn downhill quickly so do keep an eye on the baby.


----------



## MyGirls (Jun 8, 2007)

I have just bought 2 darling dumbo females, they are only 7 weeks old and they were both sneezy and stuffed up. The petshop i bought them from took them back and treated them on Batryl. It was a 10 day course but i had to buy the Batryl to enable me to take them home. It has worked but not 100%. One is still a little snuffly and has the red crust around one nostril, the other keeps sneezing but its green discharge from her nose.
Got vets tomorrow. Is there anything i can do to help them both?  :?:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

10 days is usually not a long enough course to cure an URI, you'll probably get a baytril/doxy prescription.


----------



## MyGirls (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh right, will see what the vet comes back with. will let you know. cheers!
Ilove the photos of your boys, will get some soon of my little bundles to show off.


----------

